# Where can I buy Black Locust, Cherry and Osage Orange Seedlings?



## rdust (May 6, 2010)

I've found Black Locust and Osage Orange tree's but I don't want to pay 20+ bucks for a 3'-4' tree.  They grow pretty quick and I'm not willing to pay a premium to have an established tree.


----------



## basswidow (May 6, 2010)

you could always try to get some clippings from the desired trees and use rooting powder and start them ?  

Are you hoping to grow them into trees to harvest to firewood?  How long do you anticipate for this?  

My woods are filled with Pine and Sumac.  I was thinking of clearing the canopy some and planting acorns.  Not that I would benefit directly - but someone in the future may appreciate it.


----------



## Battenkiller (May 6, 2010)

rdust said:
			
		

> I've found Black Locust and Osage Orange tree's but I don't want to pay 20+ bucks for a 3'-4' tree.  They grow pretty quick and I'm not willing to pay a premium to have an established tree.



In New York, the Dept. of Environmental Conservation provides 1-2 year old seedlings by the hundred for a small charge.  In fact, the seedling nursery is in my home town of Saratoga Springs.  

http://www.dec.ny.gov/animals/9391.html

I see they offer black locust for $36/100 units and $48/400 units.  Cherry is at $30/25 units and $66/100 units. I called and they are out of both cherry and locust for the year.

Look to see what your state offers.


----------



## smokinj (May 6, 2010)

rdust said:
			
		

> I've found Black Locust and Osage Orange tree's but I don't want to pay 20+ bucks for a 3'-4' tree.  They grow pretty quick and I'm not willing to pay a premium to have an established tree.



ebay


----------



## rdust (May 6, 2010)

basswidow said:
			
		

> Are you hoping to grow them into trees to harvest to firewood?  How long do you anticipate for this?



Not looking for firewood, just looking to plant some tree's.  I'm 35 and don't plan on moving anytime soon so in 30 years maybe I'll have some decent tree's for the grand kids to play in.   

I've planted some tree's every year since I bought this place.  We have 3 acres but only mow about an acre so why not plant tree's where I don't mow.  

Here's a picture/diagram of the current tree's I've planted.


----------



## Nixon (May 6, 2010)

rdust said:
			
		

> I've found Black Locust and Osage Orange tree's but I don't want to pay 20+ bucks for a 3'-4' tree.  They grow pretty quick and I'm not willing to pay a premium to have an established tree.



try this site . http://www.musserforests.com/ 
They carry what You're looking for as bare root seedlings .


----------



## Hiram Maxim (May 6, 2010)

rdust said:
			
		

> basswidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can help you with Hickory, if you want some? Maybe some Black Locust!

There is Osage Orange in the woods in Clarkston. 

There should be Black Locust seedlings all over Oxford!


----------



## Shipper50 (May 6, 2010)

My girlfriend has a bunch of Osage on her property and if all one has to do is crack open a hedge ball and take the seeds out, I can do that and send them to you if you would like.

Shipper


----------



## DBoon (May 7, 2010)

Musser Forests sells seedlings for black locust and cherry - likely osage orange as well.  They have a website that you can check for types available.  Prices are reasonable.


----------



## rdust (May 7, 2010)

Nixon said:
			
		

> try this site . http://www.musserforests.com/
> They carry what You're looking for as bare root seedlings .



Exactly what I'm looking for, thanks!  I need to move fast though, they only ship bare root tree's up to May 15th.


----------



## rdust (May 7, 2010)

Hiram Maxim said:
			
		

> I can help you with Hickory, if you want some? Maybe some Black Locust!
> 
> There is Osage Orange in the woods in Clarkston.
> 
> There should be Black Locust seedlings all over Oxford!




I'll never live to see a Hickory that I plant be any size of worth!  :lol:  My neighbor planted one about 30 years ago in his back yard and it can't be but 15' tall.  I see some Black Locust around, they don't seem to be all over though.  Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places!  Now if we're talking oaks, they're everywhere!      



			
				Shipper50 said:
			
		

> My girlfriend has a bunch of Osage on her property and if all one has to do is crack open a hedge ball and take the seeds out, I can do that and send them to you if you would like.
> 
> Shipper



Heck of an offer, thanks!  I think I can find some in the fall locally though after they fall of the tree's.  I've done some reading on it and it seems pretty easy to get them going after turning them into "mush".


----------



## Nixon (May 7, 2010)

rdust said:
			
		

> Nixon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If You miss the spring deadline , I'm sure that they ship again in the Fall . I've found that they are very reliable ,and that they ship healthy plants.


----------



## rdust (May 7, 2010)

Nixon said:
			
		

> If You miss the spring deadline , I'm sure that they ship again in the Fall . I've found that they are very reliable ,and that they ship healthy plants.



Yeah, according to their site they'll start shipping again in the fall.  It may be better to wait since they're going dormant in the fall.  I'll probably order something though.  

Next problem will be to keep the deer from eating all of them.  hmmmm


----------



## SolarAndWood (May 7, 2010)

You might let any farmer friends know what you are looking for.  I just planted a dozen small trees I dug out of a dormant field that is being put back into service this year.  3-4  footers aren't too bad to deal with and get you a few years ahead.


----------



## fespo (May 8, 2010)

I can send you some hedge trees seedlings for FREE this fall. I have then growing all over my yard every year.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (May 8, 2010)

Black locust would suck to play on with the thorns!  :D


I walk by a bunch of them every day.  I'm not sure what their seed pods look like, but if there are any I'll pick them up.  

Matt


----------



## EatenByLimestone (May 8, 2010)

Interesting factoid I just found:  

It's considered invasive in many places.    


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robinia_pseudoacacia

Sure you want to go planting it?

Matt


----------



## BrotherBart (May 8, 2010)

What is that old joke about an optimist is a fifty year old guy that plants two acorns and buys a hammock?

My gauge of how long we have been here used to be a Tulip Poplar beside the driveway that was an inch tall when we moved in. When the power company whacked it it eight years ago it had been growing for over 20 years and was ten feet tall and two inches in diameter. And Tulip Pops are a very fast growing tree.


----------



## rdust (May 8, 2010)

EatenByLimestone said:
			
		

> *Black locust would suck to play on with the thorns*!  :D
> 
> 
> I walk by a bunch of them every day.  I'm not sure what their seed pods look like, but if there are any I'll pick them up.
> ...




Yeah, the Osage Orange and Black Locust thorns will be nice for them to play on!  :lol:  I'll also be planting other tree's, white pine, oaks, maples, birch, cedars etc. so those are a little more friendly.


----------



## berlin (May 9, 2010)

If you're wanting a tree that will grow to a decent size relatively fast, plant black locust. I just planted two trees (bought them about 2' high bare root trees) about 4 years ago and they're both almost 20' tall and around 4-5" in diameter. I planted w/ manure and spread about 5" of cow manure in about a 6' radius around them and they love it, they took off and are growing FAST.


----------



## DBoon (May 10, 2010)

Bitternut Hickory are very fast growing hickories, though not as fast as Black Locust.  I've seen them grow 2+ feet a year if planted from seed.  They are tough to transplant, so get some seeds if you can.


----------



## raybonz (May 10, 2010)

EatenByLimestone said:
			
		

> Interesting factoid I just found:
> 
> It's considered invasive in many places.
> 
> ...



According to the Musser site Mass. bans shpping Black Locust here.. They do allow Honey Locust and I wouldn't mind planting that here. They seem to grow fast and make good firewood..

Ray


----------

